# Finland Turned Down Offer For China Airbase In Arctic



## mellowyellow (Mar 9, 2021)

​_Landscape near Kemijärvi, Finland. Photo Credit: Jaro Larnos, _​_The city of Kemijärvi in Finnish Lapland turned down an offer made in January 2018 by China’s state-funded Polar Research Institute to buy or lease the city’s airport, after it informed the Finnish Armed Forces. But the matter is only now being made public._​
_China wished to finance a new runway with renovations worth about €40 million for an airport that would be used to carry out research and observation flights over the Arctic Ocean, the North Pole, and the Northeast Passage. Funding for a new research laboratory was also envisaged.

https://www.eurasiareview.com/08032021-finland-turned-down-offer-for-china-airbase-in-arctic/

J_ust been learning about Finland's Winter War with Russia, fascinating stuff, now their border, once divided, is united
https://finland.fi/life-society/a-b...re separated by a 1,340 kilometre-long border.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 9, 2021)

Great!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

Excellent.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2021)

I don't trust a single thing China does.


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

Absolutely fantastic! Good on them.


----------

